# Furniture Quality.....???



## GoldDot40 (Sep 9, 2012)

The wife and I are beginning to shop for new furniture. The last time we bought, we bought from Rooms-To-Go......BIG mistake. This junk didn't last. Mainly the padding in the arm rests deflated. Something 'pops' whenever you sit on the loveseat....sounds like a broken support or frame.

So lets hear from who's bought from where.  

We have an Ashley Furniture, Badcock, Adcock, Farmers Furniture, Havertys, Austin and Sanders all within reasonable driving distance. Where can I get good quality furniture???


----------



## cuda67bnl (Sep 9, 2012)

Furniture can be a crap shoot regardless of where you buy it. Been pretty happy with the stuff we got from Havertys, but you're often just paying for a name no matter where it comes from.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 9, 2012)

You get what you pay for!


----------



## SarahFair (Sep 9, 2012)

Im trying to remember where my dad bought his leather couch. 
Hes had it over 10 years and its just as nice as the day he bought it..


I think it was over there off that access road by Jimmy Carter..
(but a few of those stores over there sell over prices "modern" furniture as well)
Hes gotten a few pieces from Castleberrys that has lasted nicely.


Farmers Home Furniture is just like a Rooms To Go.



Im trying to remember where my mom got the stuff I inherited from her. Its about 5-6 years old and nice... but it was made with soft wood so it dents easy and the stitching isnt going to last too much longer in a couple places.
I want to say it was some place in a mall.


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 9, 2012)

If you are not in a hurry, estate sales are great.  The old stuff will last.


----------



## Huntress (Sep 9, 2012)

Got us two double reclining love seats at Farmers Furniture, same style as Haverty's but cheaper priced for two of them, free delivery.


----------



## JKnieper (Sep 9, 2012)

Just don't shop where my wife does and your odds will greatly improve in finding a quality piece of furniture!!!

Ethan Allen seems to make some good stuff and I think the post above in regard to estate sale furniture is probably good advice.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2012)

Cadwell furniture in Cadwell Ga carries nothing, but quality furniture at good prices.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cadwell furniture in Cadwell Ga carries nothing, but quality furniture at good prices.



Good reference. I'm gonna have to keep them in mind for future purchases.

http://cadwell-furniture.com/


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 10, 2012)

Craigslist.


----------



## Luke0927 (Sep 10, 2012)

American signature furniture can be pricey we usually get things on clearance have some good quality stuff. Underprice furniture also has good deals from cheaper stuff to higher quality.


----------



## southgaoriginal (Sep 10, 2012)

dont buy ashley we got a sectional two years ago and it is literally falling apart got to save to funds to replace it.  Thats easier said than done with hunting season here


----------



## fireman32 (Sep 10, 2012)

The wife and I have bought used furniture and then repurposed it, or I built it myself, but as far as couches or mattresses we used Badcock and American Pride. If you can find furniture built from real wood instead of MDF you'll be much happier with the quality.  Most name brand furniture stores have a huge mark up.


----------



## cmfireman (Sep 12, 2012)

I've been dissapointed in the construction of supposed "quality" furniture I've bought recently.  Most of my Broyhill stuff has an MDF backing and cheap feeling drawers that are hard to open, and a couple pieces are made in China.

As for the couch, we bought custom stuff from a furniture maker in Taylorsville, NC because of the size we wanted.  It has held up good, but we've only had it a year. It better last 10 because when I bought it I told my wife that was it for 10 years.


----------

